# Almost shot by bullets in Chicago, feared I would die.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.

Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.


 That was me bro, sorry.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> That was me bro, sorry.


Dude, stop shooting at your fellow drivers... I know the competition is tight these days, but damn.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Where's Michelle Obama to straighten out the south side when you need her? 

I don't condone violence but I do fire back with 1 stars because I'm a good ant and gangbangers fear those more than bullets, I'm sure.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Dude, stop shooting at your fellow drivers...


The last that I read, he does not drive. He is a customer.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


Welcome to the show!

Why you picking up mofos?

Do you understand the demographics where you are driving?

You can only blame yourself at this point! Good luck out there!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


Those hoodrats need the swat and military to go in and kill all of them.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Stay out of the hood dude !!! Stereotypes exist BECAUSE THEY ARE TRUE.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Man goes to his doctor. Doc, every time I raise my arm over my head it hurts. Doctor - don't raise your arm over your head any more. Man goes Uber driving on W side of Chicago. Complains when he does that, gets shot at. Don't go driving on W side of Chicago any more.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

This is 2020. Im dodging bullets everyday out here.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ohh btw... i have well over 4000 rides in the whole city here. Most of which are strictly graveyard shift. Around 5-6pm till 4-5ish am. Along. Every angle and neighborhood in the city at those times.

NEVER saw or heard shots in my surrounding area.

Have i seen some messed up shit? YES!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Only mistake you made was driving at all right now.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The last that I read, he does not drive. He is a customer.


I do not think he is either.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


If Monroe was the cross street, you were on the West Side. Technically 1 block south, but not the "South Side". I find your story completely unbelievable.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Man goes to his doctor. Doc, every time I raise my arm over my head it hurts. Doctor - don't raise your arm over your head any more. Man goes Uber driving on W side of Chicago. Complains when he does that, gets shot at. Don't go driving on W side of Chicago any more.


I can't remember who but I remember seeing a comic on Netflix talking about the difference between going to the doctor in your 20s and going to the doctor in your 50s.

When you go in your 20s and say your ankle hurts, they put in a lot of effort to find out why your ankle hurts. When you go in your 50s and say your ankle hurts, well that's just the way it is now.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

South Chicago is a war zone.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MorbidReality/comments/g151y2


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> South Chicago is a war zone.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MorbidReality/comments/g151y2


That incident occurred downtown, not on the South side, and it was a white man who pushed a black man in front of the train. Doesn't quite fit your narrative.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> This is 2020. Im dodging bullets everyday out here.


Phil Hellmuth would be proud of that quote


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Dude, stop shooting at your fellow drivers... I know the competition is tight these days, but damn.


He wasn't aiming for the drivers, he was trying to hit the pax holes in the back seat !


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Phil Hellmuth would be proud of that quote


Lol yes. Im a big poker player. The poker brat. We hate him but we love him.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Driving uber is an entirely different beast based on area. I use to think my 1 year living in Hayward was bad.

Cowards getting in gun fights.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Welcome to the show!
> 
> Why you picking up mofos?
> 
> ...


Friend, if you read my post, I only picked up at the West Side because in was 3 PM. It was a sunny day. As for the nighttime order. As I know, you cannot refuse a rider if their destination is someplace you dont want to drive to.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> That incident occurred downtown, not on the South side, and it was a white man who pushed a black man in front of the train. Doesn't quite fit your narrative.


I didn't say anything about black or white people. Chicago has gang shooting problem and like a warzone and even people driving by getting bit by bullets.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> That was me bro, sorry.


That made me laugh. Thanks
I do need that these days 



dmoney155 said:


> Dude, stop shooting at your fellow drivers... I know the competition is tight these days, but damn.


Lol



dmoney155 said:


> Dude, stop shooting at your fellow drivers... I know the competition is tight these days, but damn.


Lol



percy_ardmore said:


> Man goes to his doctor. Doc, every time I raise my arm over my head it hurts. Doctor - don't raise your arm over your head any more. Man goes Uber driving on W side of Chicago. Complains when he does that, gets shot at. Don't go driving on W side of Chicago any more.


Dear percy, what you said is true AND smart. But I thought shootings were rare during the day. So I figured I was safe.



Amos69 said:


> I do not think he is either.


Are you referring to me or the other poster, ?



Young Kim said:


> That made me laugh. Thanks
> I do need that these days :smiles:
> 
> 
> ...





Another Uber Driver said:


> The last that I read, he does not drive. He is a customer.


I am not sure who you are referring to, but I as a driver can attest that I am a driver, not a customer



UberBeemer said:


> If Monroe was the cross street, you were on the West Side. Technically 1 block south, but not the "South Side". I find your story completely unbelievable.


I thought I said that. If I was confusing, the first incident occurred on the West Side. The second occurred on the South Side, just southwest of Hyde Park, by Martin Luther King Drive and 55th Street. I cannot understand why you would think I would have nothing else to do that post fake stories for my amusement to spread fear. Really?



UberBeemer said:


> If Monroe was the cross street, you were on the West Side. Technically 1 block south, but not the "South Side". I find your story completely unbelievable.


I thought I said that. If I was confusing, the first incident occurred on the West Side. The second occurred on the South Side, just southwest of Hyde Park, by Martin Luther King Drive and 55th Street. I cannot understand why you would think I would have nothing else to do that post fake stories for my amusement to spread fear. Really?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I thought I said that. If I was confusing, the first incident occurred on the West Side. The second occurred on the South Side, just southwest of Hyde Park, by Martin Luther King Drive and 55th Street. I cannot understand why you would think I would have nothing else to do that post fake stories for my amusement to spread fear. Really?


"Happy to be Happy". That's actually really nice &#128514;&#128077;
The BS meter doesn't go off with you.

Guns and drugs in Chicago, so unbelievable &#128580;.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Those hoodrats need the swat and military to go in and kill all of them.


Actually, I disagree with you kindly. I think 99.999% of the population on the West and South side are law abiding people and GOOD people. It is just that the other .0001% who ARE in gangs or dealing drugs makes it feel dangerous for everyone.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I didn't say anything about black or white people. Chicago has gang shooting problem and like a warzone and even people driving by getting bit by bullets.


I didn't say anything about race either. That incident occurred downtown in the commercial center of the city and far from the south side. And I must just be lucky because I've lived in Chicago for a half century and, tough as it is to believe, nobody's shot at me yet.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Friends don’t let friends drive hoods.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> "Happy to be Happy". That's actually really nice &#128514;&#128077;
> The BS meter doesn't go off with you.
> 
> Guns and drugs in Chicago, so unbelievable &#128580;.


Thanks friend. Drive safely out there. I just posted these two stories to SHARE, as this is part of the forum to engage in productive discussions. My intention to share these stories is not to spread fear or to urge drivers to avoid any areas per se, I only think people need to be hypervigilant and be mindful of your surroundings in certain areas of the cities. As for Chicago's dangerous zones, I do think 99.999% of the time you will be ok and safe still. I am merely suggesting to use extra caution. These two incidents were extreme outliers. I have done over 15,000 rides in almost 6 years. Those are the ONLY 2 where I genuinely felt unsafe.



Uber's Guber said:


> Friends don't let friends drive hoods.


Please friend and brother, I was not intending to spread fear or stereotypes. My intention was to share two very very unique and unusual experiences which are 6 sigma outliers and hope I won't encounter them for another 15,000 rides.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Thanks friend. Drive safely out there. I just posted these two stories to SHARE, as this is part of the forum to engage in productive discussions. My intention to share these stories is not to spread fear or to urge drivers to avoid any areas per se, I only think people need to be hypervigilant and be mindful of your surroundings in certain areas of the cities. As for Chicago's dangerous zones, I do think 99.999% of the time you will be ok and safe still. I am merely suggesting to use extra caution. These two incidents were extreme outliers. I have done over 15,000 rides in almost 6 years. Those are the ONLY 2 where I genuinely felt unsafe.


This is the internet. No matter what you post someone will internet.









I was referring to the one who made you laugh. It has lots of


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


'asked the rider be deactivated' lol i think there is a better chance of you being deactivated


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Jinxstone said:


> I didn't say anything about race either. That incident occurred downtown in the commercial center of the city and far from the south side. And I must just be lucky because I've lived in Chicago for a half century and, tough as it is to believe, nobody's shot at me yet.


I agree with you. I feel 99.999% of the time you will be perfectly safe in ANY area of the city. I think it is wise to be hyperaware if one drives late at night.



vgk2018 said:


> 'asked the rider be deactivated' lol i think there is a better chance of you being deactivated


Yes. U r probably right.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I agree with you. I feel 99.999% of the time you will be perfectly safe in ANY area of the city. I think it is wise to be hyperaware if one drives late at night.
> 
> 
> Yes. U r probably right.


my advice is if no harm done like your car isnt damaged and youre not hurt just let it go ; i could see uber saying something like your account is suspended pending our investigation that only ends up hurting you


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I am not sure who you are referring to, but I as a driver can attest that I am a driver, not a customer


As I quoted @ColdRider 's post, I was referring to him.



Amos69 said:


> This is the internet. No matter what you post someone will internet.I was referring to the one who made you laugh. It has lots of


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> If Monroe was the cross street, you were on the West Side. Technically 1 block south, but not the "South Side". I find your story completely unbelievable.


Isn't that like a bit west of Union Station, the river, or Ogilvie Trans Center? I thought that was fairly gentrified last 20 years and ghetto rats pushed further west.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


I drive in LA. And its a rule i have nothing south of the 10 freeway. Why because its the HOOD. And i grew up in the hood but i dont drive there never have never will. You need to think about your saftey first always..


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

percy_ardmore said:


> Isn't that like a bit west of Union Station, the river, or Ogilvie Trans Center? I thought that was fairly gentrified last 20 years and ghetto rats pushed further west.


It was by Racine and Monroe. I was driving eastbound. The train station is further east. It was q side street. Monroe is a side street west of downtown.



Young Kim said:


> It was by Racine and Monroe. I was driving eastbound. The train station is further east. It was a side street. Monroe becomes a side street west of downtown.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Blacks


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot.


No one "almost" gets shot. Either you get shot or you don't.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

There are areas in every city which are good places to get shot. Know which areas those are, and use your own discretion to go there or not.

Some people like a good gun fight, it sort of get their blood moving. Who am I to judge?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There are areas in every city which are good places to get shot. Know which areas those are, and use your own discretion to go there or not.
> 
> Some people like a good gun fight, it sort of get their blood moving. Who am I to judge?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 448308


I have been buying metals for the last three years.
Silver, Lead ...

Silver has been soooo cheap the last year or so ... $12 an oz? crazy. I'll take it.
Ammo ... I just watch for sales. When in Reno I like to find the gun shows, sometimes pawn shops ... I'll buy any common caliber if its cheap enough. Just bought a case of #4 Buck in 12 ga, Remmington for $100. Just like silver - it can be traded for goods and services.


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


Looks like Hussein has more community organizing to do.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

flataffect said:


> Looks like Hussein has more community organizing to do.


Maybe Obama and hood wife are living in hood again, things might get better.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Driving a black Cadillac rental, I got lost around Comisky Park in 2005. Bedlam. Stop signs quickly became suggestions. Glad I bought extra coverage for scratches and a dent on the front left fender.

People in bad neighborhoods here in Phoenix do not behave like that, as we all pack heat.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Driving a black Cadillac rental, I got lost around Comisky Park in 2005. Bedlam. Stop signs quickly became suggestions. Glad I bought extra coverage for scratches and a dent on the front left fender.
> 
> People in bad neighborhoods here in Phoenix do not behave like that, as we all pack heat.


Same here in the county I live in.
Our Sheriff believes that a law abiding citizen should be able to protect themselves and their family.

A very large percentage of the people out in public are heavy.
It results in tourists from Bay Area and LA commenting on how "polite everyone is here".
Yea, we are not afraid to be.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Same here in the county I live in.
> Our Sheriff believes that a law abiding citizen should be able to protect themselves and their family.
> 
> A very large percentage of the people out in public are heavy.
> ...


They don't want to know what's in my Big Black Purse.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Same here in the county I live in.
> Our Sheriff believes that a law abiding citizen should be able to protect themselves and their family.
> 
> A very large percentage of the people out in public are heavy.
> ...


I live in South Florida so many people carry and it's necessary, I am on the West coast now but lived in Fort Lauderdale and Miami for 25 years, if you don't carry in these places you're nuts, you are crazier than the criminals if you don't carry. I love your weapon by the way but I carry a deep carry Ruger .380 with hollow points and I believe it could serve me well in a serious problem were to happen, but if it gets really nuts not enough in my case.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I live in South Florida so many people carry and it's necessary, I am on the West coast now but lived in Fort Lauderdale and Miami for 25 years, if you don't carry in these places you're nuts, you are crazier than the criminals if you don't carry. I love your weapon by the way but I carry a deep carry Ruger .380 with hollow points and I believe it could serve me well in a serious problem were to happen, but if it gets really nuts not enough in my case.


I love the .380 round.
My favorite carry is a Walther PPKS in .380
Removed the front site as it would catch on my pocket as I drew ...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I love the .380 round.
> My favorite carry is a Walther PPKS in .380
> Removed the front site as it would catch on my pocket as I drew ...


I carry a Walther PPK M1 9mm.
Awesome weapon.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


Well at least you have some fun over there.
You could be stuck in boring Melbourne Australia - no guns on the street at all.
The only place to see a gun battle is Netflix.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I carry a Walther PPK M1 9mm.
> Awesome weapon.


Nice and compact. Good for close quarters. How's the recoil?



LetsBeSmart said:


> I live in South Florida so many people carry and it's necessary, I am on the West coast now but lived in Fort Lauderdale and Miami for 25 years, if you don't carry in these places you're nuts, you are crazier than the criminals if you don't carry. I love your weapon by the way but I carry a deep carry Ruger .380 with hollow points and I believe it could serve me well in a serious problem were to happen, but if it gets really nuts not enough in my case.


If you gotta take someone out in self defense, are you allowed head shots, or only body mass shots?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> Well at least you have some fun over there.
> You could be stuck in boring Melbourne Australia - no guns on the street at all.
> The only place to see a gun battle is Netflix.
> 
> ...


excellent ergonomics.

recoil very manageable...finest trigger on any sidearm I've owned..1.5# pull, reset very close to back.
with practice, close to full auto.

15 Rd magazine.



ghrdrd said:


> Well at least you have some fun over there.
> You could be stuck in boring Melbourne Australia - no guns on the street at all.
> The only place to see a gun battle is Netflix.
> 
> ...


all of the above.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> excellent ergonomics.
> 
> recoil very manageable...finest trigger on any sidearm I've owned..1.5# pull, reset very close to back.
> with practice, close to full auto.
> ...


Nice. Very nice. I have a classic Norinco NP28, came via a Russian who got it in China smuggled it over the border. If you're not careful the recoil will break your nose. Once emptied a full mag on a 3m thick as hell snake that tried to get into the house eat the kids. Villagers had it for dinner that night. Good memories. Wife can't fire it, hits her in the forehead every time.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> Nice. Very nice. I have a classic Norinco NP28, came via a Russian who got it in China smuggled it over the border. If you're not careful the recoil will break your nose. Once emptied a full mag on a 3m thick as hell snake that tried to get into the house eat the kids. Villagers had it for dinner that night. Good memories. Wife can't fire it, hits her in the forehead every time.
> 
> View attachment 448881


Cool.

Hand Cannon.

I have a S&W .357 K frame revolver, loaded with alternating hollow points and wad cutters.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> No one "almost" gets shot. Either you get shot or you don't.


I disagree. I think a more common expression is "almost got pregnant". I have heard the term often, "almost got shot" or "almost got into a car accident". Maybe it is a matter of semantics. But you are correct in the sense that I did not get shot.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I'll buy any common caliber if its cheap enough.


Stick to the ones you can also shoot with the weapons you have. That way you could use them to buy food (or TP!) or to defend yourself.

If that's too limiting, then your problem is not in your choice of ammunition. The problem is in not having enough firearms. Just sayin'.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> That was me bro, sorry.


I am endeavoring to come up with a humorous remark or pithy comeback... but such escapes me right now. But I will ask as to the reason why a fellow driver of the brotherhood who seek to knock out a rather docile comrade? Perhaps you were jealous of my Prius and wanted it? Hmm...Well, also I have an Uber light on my car. It was only 20 dollars on Ebay, so if that is the reason you shot at me to get it, then the next time we meet, IF we meet I'll just trade it to you for a Big Mac and Fries instead of you trying to turn my body and face into a red pulp that the Tiger King would feed in his zoo.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Stick to the ones you can also shoot with the weapons you have. That way you could use them to buy food (or TP!) or to defend yourself.
> 
> If that's too limiting, then your problem is not in your choice of ammunition. The problem is in not having enough firearms. Just sayin'.


Enough.
Enough?
How much is enough?
JK

Long weapons: 12 ga shotgun, .357 carbine, .270 scoped. .22 scoped.
Side arms: .38 revolver, .380 semi, .357 revolver, 9mm semi (2)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Enough.
> Enough?
> How much is enough?
> JK
> ...


All situations covered.
Have similar collection of firearms here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> How much is enough?


One more than you have now.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

80 years on the West Side and the South Side. Ain't never been strapped. Night Owl. Closest I ever came to being shot was when a legal concealed carry idiot was in town from Detroit and pointed at me when he was drunk while we were downtown. Third time in his life his nose got broke. I know it ain't over 'til it's over but so far so good.

When guns are outlawed we'll be like the wusses in Australia and Canada. Crocodile Dundee my ass. They don't have The Donald either. Poor deprived bastards....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

veblenrules said:


> When guns are outlawed


When guns are outlawed in the United States, there will be a second civil war.
Just that simple.

And, the powers that be _know_ it.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

The powers that be won the last one and this o


UberBastid said:


> When guns are outlawed in the United States, there will be a second civil war.
> Just that simple.
> 
> And, the powers that be _know_ it.


The "powers that be" won the last one and this one would be even easier. Right wing wet dreams ain't gonna happen here. It might not be pretty but there's no doubt about the inevitable outcome. Now back to amending the Constitution....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

veblenrules said:


> The powers that be won the last one and this o
> 
> The "powers that be" won the last one and this one would be even easier. Right wing wet dreams ain't gonna happen here. It might not be pretty but there's no doubt about the inevitable outcome. Now back to amending the Constitution....


We'll see ... but I hope not.
It will be bloody.
But, most socialist coups are ... look at what Lennin did. Castro. Maduro.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> We'll see ... but I hope not.
> It will be bloody.
> But, most socialist coups are ... look at what Lennin did. Castro. Maduro.


This has nothing to do with socialism. Ask the Australians what they did after Port Arthur. How come we're not overrun with Canadians yearning to be free?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

veblenrules said:


> This has nothing to do with socialism. Ask the Australians what they did after Port Arthur. How come we're not overrun with Canadians yearning to be free?


Because Canadians and Australians are pus-sies.
They gave up their yearnings for freedom - voluntarily. The worst way, the way a ***** would do it. 
They lined up, threw their guns at the nice men in uniform, rolled over in hopes they get their tummy rubbed.

Are you really comparing a lioness to a house cat?


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Because Canadians and Australians are pus-sies.
> They gave up their yearnings for freedom - voluntarily. The worst way, the way a @@@@@ would do it.
> They lined up, threw their guns at the nice men in uniform, rolled over in hopes they get their tummy rubbed.
> 
> Are you really comparing a lioness to a house cat?


You just made yourself some badass enemies. I'll leave you to their tender mercies...When you find a good place to hide read Mark Twain on the Romanovs, overthrown by Lenin and watch The Godfather and ask yourself why Castro was able to overthrow Batista. I don' t defend the brutality of Castro and Lenin but they had wide support for a reason. Be careful what you hear from south Florida; that's only part of the story. You could Google Marine General Smedley Butler if you have time.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> When guns are outlawed in the United States, there will be a second civil war.
> Just that simple.
> 
> And, the powers that be _know_ it.


 All this talk is making me want to purchase a gun myself. I have already started exploring getting a license



UberBastid said:


> When guns are outlawed in the United States, there will be a second civil war.
> Just that simple.
> 
> And, the powers that be _know_ it.


 It seems that many on the left want to take away our guns, when the powers that be know that our forefathers knew it was the only way to protect against a tyrannical government.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> All this talk is making me want to purchase a gun myself. I have already started exploring getting a license


You don't need a license:
* To speak, to assemble, worship ... reference the first amendment.
* To bear arms ... reference the second amendment.
* To be secure in your home and finances ... re: the fourth amendment.
* To not be forced to testify against yourself, to have representation if arrested ... firth amendment.
* You don't need a license to get a speedy trial if accused ... sixth amendment.
There's a lot of other rights in there ... and you don't need a license.
You want a gun? 
Old enough?
Mentally stable?
Never convicted of a felony or violent crime?

Go buy a gun. You are a free American.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

By bullets?
That's quite normal.
Would be weird, if you were shot at with arrows.



UberBastid said:


> bear arms


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> All this talk is making me want to purchase a gun myself. I have already started exploring getting a license
> 
> 
> It seems that many on the left want to take away our guns, when the powers that be know that our forefathers knew it was the only way to protect against a tyrannical government.


That was at a time before the automobile, airplanes, electricity, indoor plumbing, rockets, tanks, armored cars, and well trained military formations committed to the preservation of the republic. The Confederacy had more firepower than all the gun nuts in today's United States and they lost big time(Thank goodness.). They lost to a much weaker federal government than exists today. As much as I think that Trump is a total disaster for this country I'm not delusional enough to think that a bunch of overweight Rambo wannabees could overthrow the government through force of arms. Left wingers don't figure to be in any better shape than these jerks. Just take a look at the picture of those clowns on the Michigan state capital steps and think about it. Think really hard....


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You don't need a license:
> * To speak, to assemble, worship ... reference the first amendment.
> * To bear arms ... reference the second amendment.
> * To be secure in your home and finances ... re: the fourth amendment.
> ...


I have never had any trouble with the law, and no history of mental illness. I am lol sort of the plain white stereotype of an Asian. Very docile, but this thread is making me change my mind about guns. As u said, it is a free country.



veblenrules said:


> That was at a time before the automobile, airplanes, electricity, indoor plumbing, rockets, tanks, armored cars, and well trained military formations committed to the preservation of the republic. The Confederacy had more firepower than all the gun nuts in today's United States and they lost big time(Thank goodness.). They lost to a much weaker federal government than exists today. As much as I think that Trump is a total disaster for this country I'm not delusional enough to think that a bunch of overweight Rambo wannabees could overthrow the government through force of arms. Left wingers don't figure to be in any better shape than these jerks. Just take a look at the picture of those clowns on the Michigan state capital steps and think about it. Think really hard....


That last sentence had me laughing so hard, thanks. 



Zebonkey said:


> By bullets?
> That's quite normal.
> Would be weird, if you were shot at with arrows.
> 
> ...


Great picture! Amazing!



Uber's Guber said:


> Friends don't let friends drive hoods.


Interesting quote


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There are areas in every city which are good places to get shot. Know which areas those are, and use your own discretion to go there or not.
> 
> Some people like a good gun fight, it sort of get their blood moving. Who am I to judge?


Very witty. Reminds me of the movie Dr. Strange when the villain answered Dr. Strange when he thought the name was "Mr. Doctor"...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I can see why the idea of 'Gotham city' is based on Chicago now. I hope your police force is not as corrupted as the GCPD... 

Stay safe OP! Expect more crimes during this time of uncertainty.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I can see why the idea of 'Gotham city' is based on Chicago now. I hope your police force is not as corrupted as the GCPD...
> 
> Stay safe OP! Expect more crimes during this time of uncertainty.


Chicago politics is the most corrupt in the nation


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Chicago politics is the most corrupt in the nation


You know, Batman Begins and Dark Knight Returns starring Christian Bale


Wolfgang Faust said:


> Chicago politics is the most corrupt in the nation


You know friend that interestingly Batman Begins and the Dark Knight movies starring Christian Bale were filmed in Chicago to make it look like Gotham City. The screenwriters were reported to be influenced by Chicago politics.



crowuber said:


> Blacks


I think it is more a case of UTTER economic collapse in the South and West sides. Streets like Dr. Martin Luther King Jr drive and Michigan ave around 87th and 112th street (both of which I remember starkly in the South Side), are TOTALLY nearly demolished! You can see streets and blocks upon blocks where not only are the storefronts boarded up with wood planks...but many others are CEMENTED up. Owners of the property (may be banks) have lost so much hope for businesses to come back that they put cement bricks to block off potential people from entering the buildings. It is no wonder the director Spike Lee made the movie, "Chiraq". It is very sobering to see... it rather makes me rather morose and despondent when I ruminate on it. It is my city after all. I still love being a Chicago native.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Where's Michelle Obama to straighten out the south side when you need her?
> 
> I don't condone violence but I do fire back with 1 stars because I'm a good ant and gangbangers fear those more than bullets, I'm sure.


I actually met her once at the University of Chicago Lab Schools. Very smart lady but SO opinionated. Seemed nice, however when I was trying to talk about a subject with her, she was like, "excuse me!", and sort of dismissed my stance. But... she was the First Lady so it would be difficult to argue a case contrary to her thoughts.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I actually met her once at the University of Chicago Lab Schools. Very smart lady but SO opinionated. Seemed nice, however when I was trying to talk about a subject with her, she was like, "excuse me!", and sort of dismissed my stance. But... she was the First Lady so it would be difficult to argue a case contrary to her thoughts.


She is a first class racist dirt bag and far from smart, affirmative action all the way without it she works at Mcdonalds.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> She is a first class racist dirt bag and far from smart, affirmative action all the way without it she works at Mcdonalds.


As opposed, I guess, to the dirtbag who's the current First Lady. I'm being polite with that, since there are a lot of other applicable labels that fit her too.

There are some jobs that nobody but illegal immigrants will do.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the dirtbag who's the current First Lady. I'm being polite with that, since there are a lot of other applicable labels that fit her too.
> 
> There are some jobs that nobody but illegal immigrants will do.


Yeah.
Like being Sniffys' running mate.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the dirtbag who's the current First Lady. I'm being polite with that, since there are a lot of other applicable labels that fit her too.
> 
> There are some jobs that nobody but illegal immigrants will do.


I have to admit I really shouldn't have gone there but have a deep dislike for her and it has nothing to do with politics as I am a independent voter who finds both parties hard to agree with, it really is a tough place in US to be, both make me angry, sorry.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Driving a black Cadillac rental, I got lost around Comisky Park in 2005. Bedlam. Stop signs quickly became suggestions. Glad I bought extra coverage for scratches and a dent on the front left fender.
> 
> People in bad neighborhoods here in Phoenix do not behave like that, as we all pack heat.


You are TOTALLY correct! Driving any time in the West Side and South Side are like driving in the amusement park in a "bumper car" ride. Many of the cars there are owned by people who have duct tape taping their bumpers on to their cars. People do very much roll stop signs and break red lights. That is why whenever I drive there, when I see a green light in front of me I do not drive forward right away but I check left and right both ways BEFORE proceeding.



Christinebitg said:


> As opposed, I guess, to the dirtbag who's the current First Lady. I'm being polite with that, since there are a lot of other applicable labels that fit her too.
> 
> There are some jobs that nobody but illegal immigrants will do.


I do agree that Melania looks SO utterly depressed these days.
.and come to mention the last few YEARS. Always so depressed in photos of her. I feel so much compassion for her. I really do.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Save your compassion. She literally made her own bed and now she has to lie in it.



LetsBeSmart said:


> She is a first class racist dirt bag and far from smart, affirmative action all the way without it she works at Mcdonalds.


Amazing how you just know that stuff. Barak could have had any number of beautiful bright women and he picked Michelle. She sure got over on him (and the rest of us). Of course, knowing what a lightweight HE is, it all makes sense. Right? Right? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> She is a first class racist dirt bag and far from smart, affirmative action all the way without it she works at Mcdonalds.


Well, I don't know about that. But...she is one lucky lady. I remember the Chicago Maroon, home newspaper for the University of Chicago, wrote that the UChicago Hospitals created a unique job for her when she and Obama bought their house in Hyde Park on the corner of 5100 Greenwood Ave. (I lived close by and the parking turned impossible from Secret Service). They paid her $385,000 per year to be a "consultant" and write to come up with programs to help the community health. I wish I could ever get a sweet gig like that...lol



UberBastid said:


> I have been buying metals for the last three years.
> Silver, Lead ...
> 
> Silver has been soooo cheap the last year or so ... $12 an oz? crazy. I'll take it.
> Ammo ... I just watch for sales. When in Reno I like to find the gun shows, sometimes pawn shops ... I'll buy any common caliber if its cheap enough. Just bought a case of #4 Buck in 12 ga, Remmington for $100. Just like silver - it can be traded for goods and services.


I agree totally. I picked up many rounds...of silver ounces
... with my modest Uber earnings on Ebay recently. No telling what the upcoming Dollar Collapse will turn into. The money printing..
Of historical levels, will make guns and ammo and silver and gold soar in value!


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> Well, I don't know about that. But...she is one lucky lady. I remember the Chicago Maroon, home newspaper for the University of Chicago, wrote that the UChicago Hospitals created a unique job for her when she and Obama bought their house in Hyde Park on the corner of 5100 Greenwood Ave. (I lived close by and the parking turned impossible from Secret Service). They paid her $385,000 per year to be a "consultant" and write to come up with programs to help the community health. I wish I could ever get a sweet gig like that...lol


I agree that the U.C.Medicine position was bogus but that doesn't make her a racist dirtbag. That makes her an accomplished professional who has made it into the establishment and sees herself as entitled as the others who kept her out before. She has been successful despite racism but her perspective seems to be that everyone should have access to the oligarchy without regard to their background. You know, the philosopher king.

I don't know that I would want that gig but I wouldn't mind the salary.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> I agree that the U.C.Medicine position was bogus but that doesn't make her a racist dirtbag. That makes her an accomplished professional who has made it into the establishment and sees herself as entitled as the others who kept her out before. She has been successful despite racism but her perspective seems to be that everyone should have access to the oligarchy without regard to their background. You know, the philosopher king.
> 
> I don't know that I would want that gig but I wouldn't mind the salary.


Of course. I agree. I never said anything negative about her or called her a racist dirtbag. Maybe that was another poster? I was merely saying I was a bit a bit green with jealousy... she is smart and capitalized on her position in life.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Of course. I agree. I never said anything negative about her or called her a racist dirtbag. Maybe that was another poster? I was merely saying I was a bit a bit green with jealousy... she is smart and capitalized on her position in life.


Now don't get me wrong I said I was sorry for one thing, shouldn't have went there, now she is a dam racist and so is the male Obama, it's obvious, 20+ years in a racist Reverend Wright church " Obama said this, he is like a Uncle to me", ha ha ha, look him up but you don't need to do you? Doesn't matter to the crazy left does it, now the greed in the right wing party is astounding so where does that leave me, looking for a new country. What really makes me laugh is Trump's father knew a klan member in the 40's and the left was like Trump's a racist, ha ha ha..................


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I have guns and knives placed all around doors in my home....just for crap like this...

https://breaking911.com/caught-on-doorbell-cam-victim-opens-fire-on-home-intruders/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> the Chicago Maroon, home newspaper for the University of Chicago, wrote that the UChicago Hospitals created a unique job for her when she and Obama bought their house in Hyde Park on the corner of 5100 Greenwood Ave.


That happens routinely for people related to the President. Have you noticed the jobs that have been created for the President's kids and their spouses?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> That happens routinely for people related to the President. Have you noticed the jobs that have been created for the President's kids and their spouses?


Yes! It is so perplexing. When Ivanka Trump got sent to the United Nations, many were so puzzled. And the son in law Jared Kushner is the top advisor.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> That happens routinely for people related to the President. Have you noticed the jobs that have been created for the President's kids and their spouses?


Obviously the Obamas are well connected but their kids aren't getting any more privileges than any other President's kids. Fortunately they're both pretty accomplished young ladies. They're not only bright but their folks and their grandma seem to have instilled a sense of responsibility that anyone would want in their own kids.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> Obviously the Obamas are well connected but their kids aren't getting any more privileges than any other President's kids. Fortunately they're both pretty accomplished young ladies. They're not only bright but their folks and their grandma seem to have instilled a sense of responsibility that anyone would want in their own kids.


Definitely true



Mkang14 said:


> Driving uber is an entirely different beast based on area. I use to think my 1 year living in Hayward was bad.
> 
> Cowards getting in gun fights.


 It is stuff like what happens in Chicago shootings and the shooting of the guy who hijacked a bus in Texas today which makes me plan on owning a firearm. Total utter nonsense going on.



Young Kim said:


> Definitely true
> 
> 
> It is stuff like what happens in Chicago shootings and the shooting of the guy who hijacked a bus in Texas today which makes me plan on owning a firearm. Total utter nonsense going on.


 and he had the craziest move to shoot it out with police
Dang
..


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Definitely true
> 
> 
> It is stuff like what happens in Chicago shootings and the shooting of the guy who hijacked a bus in Texas today which makes me plan on owning a firearm. Total utter nonsense going on.
> ...


People are flipping out.
Arm yourself.

Better safe than sorry you didn't.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have been buying metals for the last three years.
> Silver, Lead ...
> 
> Silver has been soooo cheap the last year or so ... $12 an oz? crazy. I'll take it.
> Ammo ... I just watch for sales. When in Reno I like to find the gun shows, sometimes pawn shops ... I'll buy any common caliber if its cheap enough. Just bought a case of #4 Buck in 12 ga, Remmington for $100. Just like silver - it can be traded for goods and services.


Another than bullets, which I have not gotten, I am accumulating 1 ounce silver coin rounds. It may serve well if the currency collapses from all the government bailouts and the money printing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Another than bullets, which I have not gotten, I am accumulating 1 ounce silver coin rounds. It may serve well if the currency collapses from all the government bailouts and the money printing.


It WILL serve you well IF.

Consider 'junk silver', pre 64 silver coin.
Much easier to exchange when IF happens.
Everyone recognzes a silver dime, quarter ... and you can trade it for a loaf of bread.

If you give someone an oz of silver ... how are you going to get 'change' if all you want is a loaf of bread?

A silver round? I don't recognize that. What kind of metal is that ... is it plated?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Good point. I have pre 1964 silver coins as well. Like Kennedy Half Dollars, Mercury Dimes, Ben Franklin 50 cent pieces, etc. I am referring to .999 silver ounces that I bought on Ebay stamped like the Morgan Silver dollar. The lister referred to them as "rounds"



Wolfgang Faust said:


> People are flipping out.
> Arm yourself.
> 
> Better safe than sorry you didn't.


Yes Wolfgang. I think it is more important than ever to protect yourself and your family. Police have all told me when I do Ubereats orders crimes are way up



Young Kim said:


> Good point. I have pre 1964 silver coins as well. Like Kennedy Half Dollars, Mercury Dimes, Ben Franklin 50 cent pieces, etc. I am referring to .999 silver ounces that I bought on Ebay stamped like the Morgan Silver dollar. The lister referred to them as "rounds"
> 
> 
> Yes Wolfgang. I think it is more important than ever to protect yourself and your family. Police have all told me when I do Ubereats orders crimes are way up


All over the city. Even the suburbs


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Good point. I have pre 1964 silver coins as well. Like Kennedy Half Dollars, Mercury Dimes, Ben Franklin 50 cent pieces, etc. I am referring to .999 silver ounces that I bought on Ebay stamped like the Morgan Silver dollar. The lister referred to them as "rounds"


Yea, I get it.

But ... I can stamp anything I want on a gray disk made of metal.

So, I'm selling a bushel of wheat. 
Two people walk up to me at the same time. One of them has what she says is an oz of silver. Do I know that? Can I do an assay test? Do I _know_ that its .999? And, she's buying a quarter oz of silvers worth of wheat .. how do I give change?
The other person has a sack of what I recognize as US Coin. I KNOW what that's made of because I know who made it and I know that it'll be hard to counterfeit.
We negotiate and arrive at $0.85 in face value pre 64 US coin - and you'll be left standing there with your oz of silver.

It depends on what you're going to DO with it.
Is it investment? Wanna make money on it? Then rounds are great.
Wanna survive? Eat?
Then use government coin. Australian, Canadian, US ... Your seller knows those coins are and feels ok with accepting it as having value.

See what I mean?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

wait, so in Chicago, bullets are allowed to carry?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

I was just reading that food delivery is the 2nd most dangerous job in US during pandemic, health care worker number 1, you are all very brave I hope it turns out well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I was just reading that food delivery is the 2nd most dangerous job in US during pandemic, health care worker number 1, you are all very brave I hope it turns out well.


Health care workers are VERY WELL PAID. And, if they get sick THEY WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF. And if they die, their FAMILY WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.

Food delivery drivers ... not well paid. Health care depends on their insurance and wallet. Family is screwed.

Health care workers are heros.
Food delivery workers are stupid.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Health care workers are VERY WELL PAID. And, if they get sick THEY WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF. And if they die, their FAMILY WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.
> 
> Food delivery drivers ... not well paid. Health care depends on their insurance and wallet. Family is screwed.
> 
> ...


Doctors are well paid. RNs get decent pay. CNAs and EMTs are paid about as well as fast food, and have about the same benefits.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Violence in the South and West Side of Chicago are soaring since the outbreak. Recently, I almost got shot. I was driving at 3 PM, in the middle of the AFTERNOON on the West side (1100 and Monroe cross street) to pick up a pax named Stephanie. A group of men were in a car about a block ahead of me as I approached the pickup spot, and one ran fast across the street and got a gun, spun around and shot multple times into the other men's car. I stopped just in front of the line of fire... if I was just a few seconds early... The shooter sped away and so did the other car, I don't know how many died. I took off too.
> 
> Another rider, female, I picked up in the city and drove her to the South Side. She proceeded to do drug deals out of my car. I told her NO when she came back with an thick large envelope (for sure drugs, as I saw her pull out a large pack of money from under her pants before),....she then grabbed her purse and pulled out pepper spray and got into a pepper spray fight with another female. I tossed out her phone onto the grass and sped off as two men ran towards my car and screamed, "Get your bitc* out of her, which is ridiculous as my car has Uber signs all over it. In both cases, I genuinely feared for my life. Today I reported the incident and asked the rider be deactivated. I realize that I could not refuse to drive the passenger INTO the South Side, but of course I can turn off the app once there, which I did. Please be especially care to all of you I say, use great caution if you are in the area because with the warmer weather the crime and shootings jump higher in Chicago's dangerous neighborhoods. Please stay safe everyone. Happy Belated Easter to all. (I tried to contact Uber's emergency number during the ride...but there was no answer. As for calling the police... I thought it foolish to stay there in the area and filing a report is futile).


Move!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Health care workers are VERY WELL PAID. And, if they get sick THEY WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF. And if they die, their FAMILY WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.
> 
> Food delivery drivers ... not well paid. Health care depends on their insurance and wallet. Family is screwed.
> 
> ...


A lot of drivers get Obama care for almost free with great healthcare.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have been buying metals for the last three years.
> Silver, Lead ...
> 
> Silver has been soooo cheap the last year or so ... $12 an oz? crazy. I'll take it.
> Ammo ... I just watch for sales. When in Reno I like to find the gun shows, sometimes pawn shops ... I'll buy any common caliber if its cheap enough. Just bought a case of #4 Buck in 12 ga, Remmington for $100. Just like silver - it can be traded for goods and services.


@UberBastid, so interesting! Now Silver Eages are like $30/oz. You made a great purchase! I have a bunch of silver rounds as well.


----------

